# I missed my presentation today



## Arlandria (Feb 1, 2013)

I've never missed one before, but the last one I did was so bad that the thought of doing it again made me feel ill. I know I lose 5% from my total grade but what I'm really worried about is they'll ask me to leave the course. I have to deal with seeing my advisor tomorrow and I'm sure he'll ask about it. I don't want to make excuses but I also don't want to go into the whole anxiety thing with him. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## skibunni4lyfe (Feb 13, 2013)

I have done that and I think I rely too much on what goes into that final grade so that i can skip a test or presentation if I want to and it result in squeaking by. I guess my better me would go talk to the professor and tell him that you are ready/not ready for that presentation and ask for an extension. As far as I know, if you talk to your professor face-to-face, they are generally more lenient. Good luck.


----------



## No1uno (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it is always best to be honest. You don't have to go into detail just explain how you feel. I'm sure your advisor will respect that. After all, they are there to help.


----------

